# 'Murphy's War'- love this movie...



## v2 (May 6, 2015)

The first flight 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aED7xvYbMfw_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2015)

This movie has THE greatest take-off episode ever filmed! Just awesome!


----------



## parsifal (May 6, 2015)

whoever is flying for real, really knew what thy were doing....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2015)

Great video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 6, 2015)

parsifal said:


> whoever is flying for real, really knew what thy were doing....


None other than Frank Tallman was the pilot for this movie and the J2F seen in this movie is on static display at the USAF Museum in Dayton.


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2015)

Love it.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 6, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Wildcat (May 7, 2015)

It is a pretty good movie, with some great flying scenes.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2015)

Agreed, thanks for the quick look!


----------

